# WLAN Access Point: UniFi? Aber welcher?



## Olstyle (21. Juni 2020)

Ich würde gern bei unserem Tennis Verein einen vernünftigen Access Point anbringen. Da der AP am Clubhaus (wettergeschützt aber aussen) angebracht wird und der Empfang im Idealfall auch am hintersten der vier davor liegenden Plätze gegeben sein soll wäre vorallem die Reichweite wichtig. Zudem sollte er mit ~50 Nutzern klarkommen ohne selbst den Flaschenhals zu bilden. Als Internetzugang gibt es nur die Telekom mit VDSL, die maximale Datenrate ist also eher begrenzt.

Hier wird ja gerne das UniFi Zeugs empfohlen, aber welcher genau wäre für die Anwendung am besten?
Was ich bis jetzt so finde wären folgende Alternativen:
Höchste Bruttorate bei 5GHz und "neue Generation"
Ubiquiti UniFi nanoHD (UAP-NanoHD) ab &euro;' '154,90 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Höchste Bruttorate bei 2,4GHz
Ubiquiti UniFi AP AC Long Range ab &euro;' '88,88 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Günstigster Preis
Ubiquiti UniFi AP AC Lite (UAP-AC-Lite) ab &euro;' '75,99 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Spontan würde ich erwarten dass der Long Range dank bestem nominellen 2,4GHz Signal am besten geeignet ist. Allerdings ist der Nano ein gutes Stück jünger, also stellt sich die Frage ob er in der Praxis nicht das alte Long Range Modell überflügelt.
Oder ist das eh alles übertrieben und der Lite reicht vollkommen?


----------



## Abductee (21. Juni 2020)

Ich würd lieber zwei montieren als sich auf einen Long Range zu verlassen.
Bei mir und meinen Kumpels sind nur die AC Lites verbaut und wir sind alle super zufrieden damit.
Eine höhere Verdichtung ist stärkeren einzelnen APs immer vorzuziehen.


----------



## Olstyle (21. Juni 2020)

Wie soll ich Reichweite gewinnen wenn ich zwei Lite am selben Punkt befestige? An den Plätzen gibt es nunmal kein LAN und es steht auch nicht zur Diskussion da welches hin zu legen. (Vom Thema Wetterschutz mal ganz abgesehen)


----------



## Abductee (21. Juni 2020)

Das mit dem Wetterschutz ist natürlich blöd.
Der nanoHD kann meiner Meinung nach nur im 5GHz punkten, im 2,4GHz ist sogar der AC Lite schneller.
WLAN-Update im UniFi-Netzwerk: nanoHD APs fuer mehr Durchsatz - Hardwareluxx


----------



## Olstyle (21. Juni 2020)

Wie gesagt: Ich will nicht soo schnell, ich will vorallem weit.


----------



## Abductee (21. Juni 2020)

Dann nimm den Long Range.

Wenn du nur einen einzelnen AP hast, brauchst du nicht mal den Unifi Controller, dann kannst du ihn auch übers Handy konfigurieren.


----------



## 9maddin9 (21. Juni 2020)

Zur Wetterfestigkeit der APs.
Nur der Pro und der HD sollen nach Herstellerangaben für den Außenbereich sein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Thema Reichweite und Praxis:

Hab mehrere APs von UniFi verbaut, davon einen Pro im Wohnzimmer. Dieser steht in der ungünstigen Senkrechten Position, kann aber durch eine starke Außenwand mehrere Meter nach draußen funken ohne größere Leistung Einbußen, bei mir im Garten. 

Wenn der Standort USA verwendet wird wird anscheinend die Leistung deutlich erhöht was wiederum durch die Wand über 100 Meter weiter sendet. (Über freie Fläche)


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Olstyle (21. Juni 2020)

Abductee schrieb:


> Dann nimm den Long Range.
> 
> Wenn du nur einen einzelnen AP hast, brauchst du nicht mal den Unifi Controller, dann kannst du ihn auch übers Handy konfigurieren.


So hatte ich es auch erstmal vor (und unter Umständen könnte ich vergessen die Region auf DE zu stellen  ), ich wollte nur sicher gehen dass ich nichts übersehen habe.
Hier sieht man das Ganze von oben. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der AP würde unter das große Vordach(die weißen Balken oben Rechts) kommen, also Wetter ist da kein Thema. Nur an den Plätzen selbst wäre es problematisch, aber da kommt auch kein LAN hin also ist die Diskussion dazu eher akademischer Natur.


----------

